# Hows vision in a fursuit?



## Zin (Oct 26, 2009)

I've never worn a fursuit and I was wondering how easy it is to see in them during periods of bright daytime and dark nighttime?

I'm getting a fursuit soon and I was hoping to go trick or treating in it. But I'd like to know if I can see well enough to not trip over stuff in the dark. xD

All input on the subject is welcome. <3


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 26, 2009)

My vision in mine sucks >.<  You most DEFINATELY need a spotter, no matter what. They are there to guide you and do stuff that you couldn't do otherwise (gloves arent the best for grabbing things) Your vision is VERY limited.


----------



## Zin (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks for the advice! I'll drag my mate along then. lol


----------



## Origamigryphon (Oct 26, 2009)

Is your suit realistic or toony?

I know that toony suits tend to have better vision, because they have big pupils to see through, whereas realistic are normally through tear ducts, and they have severely limited tunnel vision. Regardless, you will not have any peripheral vision. Test it out to see the limits of your vision, and always have a spotter.


----------



## Tewin Follow (Oct 26, 2009)

the_donut_master said:


> My vision in mine sucks >.<  You most DEFINATELY need a spotter, no matter what. They are there to guide you and do stuff that you couldn't do otherwise (gloves arent the best for grabbing things) Your vision is VERY limited.



Heh, I can't tell if I'm holding anything in with my paws on.
Limited vision is fine in a big clear convention area, but pretty much everywhere else is a trip-trap, 'specially with little kids running about.


----------



## the_donut_master (Oct 26, 2009)

Yeah, I am actually going to redo my eyes so I can see thru the whole thing instead of just the pupils...


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 26, 2009)

My suits have great vision, but that's because I build form-fitting masks sculpted on a cast of my actual face, so I'm using my own eyes. 

Well, except for Llamatron, with him I'm peeping thru a slit in the neck (a "neck-looker")  but I made it large enough that I can make my way around with minimal help from a spotter.   I still have trouble with low doorways and people's feet sometimes.


----------



## Catilda Lily (Oct 26, 2009)

my vision isn't very good because my glasses get fogged up


----------



## ScrapeGoat (Oct 26, 2009)

Contact lenses are a big help in this respect.  There's also a product called Never-Fog http://www.aumauto.com/neverfog.html that  may be of help if you can't give up your spectacles for some reason.   Works great on all glass surfaces.. don't know how it would work with a high-index plastic lens however (if that's what you have)- might mar it, so be careful. 

You might look into other commercial anti-fog wipes tho.


----------



## Fay V (Oct 27, 2009)

I think I can see alright, no periferal and nothing beneathe the muzzle, but i'm good at guessing where things should be. 
The problem with bright light is I have nylon to hide my own eyes and it will glare on the nylon and then I'm blind.


----------



## BadgerBadgerBadger (Oct 27, 2009)

Vision depends on the type of suit I guess, my suit's eyes are on the side, and the head has a long muzzle, so it's hard to see straight ahead, also the best vision is in the tear ducts even though the eyes are made of buckram, it's hard to see in low light areas, but in bright areas the vision is pretty good. I imagine a suit with eyes on the front made of all buckram/mesh would be really easy to see out of, tear duct vision is a little harder to see through.


----------



## Zin (Oct 27, 2009)

thanks everyone for the input.  I just got my head and it's REALLY hard to see out of.  
So I'd have to be careful. lol


----------

